# Spanish Navy assault carrier/LHD "Juan Carlos I" leaves port for sea trials



## CougarKing (30 Sep 2009)

This ship is further discussed briefly as well in the Spanish language article link at the other thread about the Aussie LHD's keel being laid in Spain.


----------

